
Is Facebook Innovative? - shivkapoor
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2011/12/20/is-facebook-innovative/
======
rayhano
Of course: for one, Facebook has pushed the boundaries of what we accept in
terms of privacy. They have changed the behaviour of the whole world (not
single-handed, but they have really pushed). Their 3 steps forward, 1 step
back approach to pushing new features works because they create products
people want but don't necessarily understand straight off the bat.

Facebook surely would not be attracting the best developers, when Google
offers more money, if they weren't at the cutting edge.

